

 Apple's iPhone-App-Approval Mouse Falls Off Treadmill - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/apple-s-iphone-app-approval-mouse-falls-off-treadmill-buy-the-1000-app-that-does-nothing-aapl-

======
mechanical_fish
Well, sure. That app must have taken _seconds_ to approve. An app that doesn't
do anything can't do anything fishy!

Besides, it's not as if a bug in that app will bring down a large percentage
of the userbase.

------
pmorici
If anyone is dumb enough to actually buy this the author is a genius.

